# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Red tailed algae eater?

## uklau

Hi, I came across a fish, which is similar to red-tailed black shark but has a mouth of a SAE at NA. Anyone knows what's the name of this fish? Very interested to get this fish but would not get until I know more about the fish. Thanks.

----------


## medicineman

I'm far away from NA to see for myself. Could it be red-finned shark (aka rainbow shark)? I have two of that fish and they do eat a lot of algae, filling up their belly with that stuff. Mine just wont come out during feeding time, surviving mostly from algae (and perhaps small bits of food scraps).
Too bad they are quite shy and can be hideus, working inbetween shadow, resting in the cover of holes/caves.

That is just my best guess, never seen red tailed SAE before

Here is a juvenille of rainbow shark



and it grows big like this

----------


## mickthefish

it could also be a garra, a picture would have helped to tell you what the fish was.

mick

----------


## uklau

Thanks for trying to help, guys . 

It looks almost the same as the picture posted by medicineman except that it has only red tail. All other fins are black with white edge. The mouth is pointing downwards (like SAE). Very beautiful. It's really love at first sight.

----------


## michael lai

If you are refering to the fish at the back of the shop where the plants is, it is the fish Medicine man pointed out.

----------


## uklau

That's right, Michael. They put a few in their planted tank. However, I'm sure those fishes only have the tail red. I'll do some reading on this fish before getting 1. Thanks to everyone for your efforts in helping me to identify the fish.

----------


## GaspingGurami

Epalzeorhynchos bicolor. Red Tailed black shark. One beautiful fish, but it is quarrelsome amongst its own kind.

http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_bicolor.php

----------


## vinccc2003

will this little fellow mess around with plants, uprooting plants?

----------


## Quixotic

They are not little to start with and will reach 15cm in size. Haven't read any reports of unsuitability for planted tanks, but as they are quarrelsome, they would do better in a large size tanks.

There are actually 2 similar looking fish, _Epalzeorhynchos frenatum_ (there is an albino form) which has red in all fins and _E. bicolor_ which has red in the caudal fin only.

From most literatures that I found, _E. frenatum_ is the one which is mainly associated with algae eating.

It is not mentioned that _E. bicolor_ will eat algae although it does not mind vegetable matters in its diet. I guess it may still eat algae, probably not as efficient.

So for algae eating, _E. frenatum_ sounds like a better bet than _E. bicolor_. Be mindful of their aggression though.
 
My 2 cents.

----------


## medicineman

What you see at the pic that I posted (from my own collection of fish) is _E. frenatum_, in normal form (there is also albino form, creamy white body with similar red fins - not just the caudal). The do eat algae, to less extent if compared to SAE. Their appetite for plants and moss is very small or almost none, hence much less destructive than SAE but yet also less effective algae control. They are territorial, but not highly agressive, so far I kept some in large tank, harrasing only its own kind. They are hideus shy creature and rest unseen. I have not tried _E. bicolor_ yet but we do have that fish once in a while in the local market. Mine grows from baby to almost full size within months, thanks to abundance of food and space to grow.

----------


## uklau

Hi guys, puzzle solved. I came across another shop on my way home just now & saw this lovely creature being labelled as red tailed black shark. Thanks everyone for such an informative discussion sessions.

----------


## Justikanz

Do you guys think they are agressive towards the cigar fishes? I know they are agressive to similarly shaped fishes...  :Razz:

----------

